# Ugliest American Car Made?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm going to go with the '77 AMX Matador...what's yours?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Either that or the new chevy pickups.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

1979 AMC Pacer - same car family. AMC had some bad designers.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Pontiac Aztec


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

1959 Ford Anglia


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The Aztec gets my vote. Of course the Ford Pinto was pretty bad.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

AMC Gremlin


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

bill said:


> 1959 Ford Anglia


I would totally drive that...


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

..


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Just about everything ever made by Saturn.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

AMC wins w/ the Gremlin...what a turd


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> 1979 AMC Pacer - same car family. AMC had some bad designers.


My vote as well. My first car was a 72 Vega station Wagon in lime green and I thought that was bad until I saw the Pacer


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Past Aztec. Current, the 2014 Silverado. Both designed by Tom Peters and it shows.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> 1959 Ford Anglia





JakeNeil said:


> I would totally drive that...


Totally agree , Bill...

..and..Jake...You might drive it...but not very far. After WW II, about 1950, I bought five
of those boogers to use for delivery cars... Everyone of them was pure junk after about 10K miles..
Ford missed the boat on that lemon....


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The late 50's tailfin cars! The '59 Caddy has to be the ugliest ever. The Plymouths were a close 2nd, followed by the '59 Chevy with the angular fins.


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

Chevy Citation


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

AMC wins by a landslide. Matador, Gremlin, Pacer, etc...all losers for a reason


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Your just jealous of the gremlin. Had one with the 304 v-8 in it (buddy of mine souped the engine up a little), could beat about anything on block to block races, course once they caught up to me they could win. Won lots of $10 dollar bills back then.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

spike404 said:


> The late 50's tailfin cars! The '59 Caddy has to be the ugliest ever. The Plymouths were a close 2nd, followed by the '59 Chevy with the angular fins.


insolence!!

my first car was a 59 Caddy

I'd have one again today if I could.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

1984 Dodge Rampage...and this is a Shelby model!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh God!! It has to be the Pacer


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

**** Chaser said:


> My vote as well. My first car was a 72 Vega station Wagon in lime green and I thought that was bad until I saw the Pacer


and "**** Chaser" was born!!! :brew2:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

My vote goes to the Yugo and Thing


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Shallow Minded said:


> My vote goes to the Yugo and Thing


What part of America were those factories located in? I don't recall ever seeing anything about them.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

58 edsel, 77 lincon


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

essayons75 said:


> 1979 AMC Pacer - same car family. AMC had some bad designers.


Ah yes, the car with the passanger door bigger than the driver door. Was anyone else smart enough to ever do that again? :/ I dont recall it ever being done again.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Oooops, sorry about that. How about the Pacer instead


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> 1979 AMC Pacer - same car family. AMC had some bad designers.


i would go with the pacer also


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

AMC Javelin.......wish I had a pic to post


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Ford Pinto


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*this one!*


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I vote the AMC Pacer, with the Pontiac Aztec a close second.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Good chance some of you own one of these, for some reason they always rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

texcajun said:


> I vote the AMC Pacer, with the Pontiac Aztec a close second.


 This!!!

AMC Matador was pretty homey too!!


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't think the Pinto is ugly per se, just explosive if hit from behind. For me, the Aztec and Pacer take the prize.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I vote for Walter Whites car, the Aztec...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*1960 Plymouth Valiant*

Funny thing. I just now passed one coming back from lunch. I haven't seen one in decades before today.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Funny thing. I just now passed one coming back from lunch. I haven't seen one in decades before today.


have seen those cars black on black at the track that was very cool. Later years are good drag cars. But without any Mods from the factory they are butt ugly.

here is a 1960 with flames










nice


----------



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Pontiac Aztec.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Mustang II


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Bottom Finder said:


> Good chance some of you own one of these, for some reason they always rubbed me the wrong way.


yep - just sold mine, had it about 7 years, versatile truck! May have been funny looking - wasn't ugly.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I always thought of the old early '50s Studebakers or Edsel but I do believe that the new Prius sweeps the board for FUGLY cars. (You know the three levels of ugly, right? They are, in order of ugliness: ugly, uugly and fugly! )


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I agree with the Aztec, Avalanche. Ugly, ugly. Also, Dodge Stealth. Not american, but the Suberu SVX was pretty ugly too. In pictures, it just looks plane-jane, but in person, UGLY.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

galvbay said:


> I'm going to go with the '77 AMX Matador...what's yours?


1976 Pontiac Ventura with similar color scheme looks pretty close too.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Even though I have seen some very expensive foreign sports cars this way, I think a large single exhaust at center of rear makes a car look like an arse hole.


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

I do not know where to start but please enjoy this list 

1971 Chrysler Imperial LeBaron Two-Door Hardtop

1982 Camaro Iron Duke

1995 Ford Explorer

1997 GM EV1

2000 Ford Excursion

2003 Hummer H2

2004 Chevy SSR


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Reliant Robin is pretty ugly.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Good article on the Aztec
http://www.roadandtrack.com/voices/...the-inside-story-of-the-pontiac-aztek-debacle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

WLShafor said:


> I do not know where to start but please enjoy this list
> 
> 1971 Chrysler Imperial LeBaron Two-Door Hardtop
> 
> ...


Really the Imperal? That car looks amazing. But then again I like big cars. I really like the SSR when they first came out. Kind a like a retro 40s truck. Not really useful but good for a sunday drive.


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

My next door neighbor had a Matador, except he called it a Mata doooooor, like it was a majestic, cracked me up!!


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

subaru brat


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ugly is in the eye of the beholder, but that Matador in Galvbay's post is hard to beat for ugly.

Maybe a Granada.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> Ugly is in the eye of the beholder, but that Matador in Galvbay's post is hard to beat for ugly.
> 
> Maybe a Granada.


Ain't that the truth! I was driving a '68 VW Beetle without heat and an engine sounded like a lawnmower, so any of the butt-ugly mentioned above would be a real beauty and wholeheartedly welcome!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I learned how to drive in a pasture with a 1975 AMC Gremlin, orange with white stripes.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Bottom Finder said:


> Good chance some of you own one of these, for some reason they always rubbed me the wrong way.


This plastic pick-up.^^^^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

Srice said:


> Chevy Citation


I had 2 of those, horrible car.

Sent from my iPad using Ta


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Ford's new Transit van won't win many beauty contests:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

That old front-door-windshield opening Iseta was pretty bad. The entire Nash line wasn't much to look at.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> and "**** Chaser" was born!!! :brew2:


Hey I had fun in that thing


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

That Ford Flex is pretty hard for me to wrap my mind around.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

1983 Cadillac Seville


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

AMC Pacer.

I knew a good looking girl in High School that drove a nasty brown one.
She could have been spread eagle naked on the hood of the car with a 12 pack of ice cold Pearl beer and you would've had to pass. That car was ugly. 

Her dad went to a used car auction and literally bought the cheapest car that day. 

Much later in life, she smothered him with a pillow when he was put in a nursing home----all because of that ugly car.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

By any chance was her name Karen Sue Hanks?



Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> AMC Pacer.
> 
> I knew a good looking girl in High School that drove a nasty brown one.
> She could have been spread eagle naked on the hood of the car with a 12 pack of ice cold Pearl beer and you would've had to pass. That car was ugly.
> ...


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> AMC Pacer.
> 
> I knew a good looking girl in High School that drove a nasty brown one.
> She could have been spread eagle naked on the hood of the car with a 12 pack of ice cold Pearl beer and you would've had to pass. That car was ugly.
> ...


I would have hit that. The pillow part is just funny. I have an ongoing joke with my daughter. Along the lines of I must be nice to her because she will be choosing my old folks home.

PS - Ya'll have picked some ugly ones. I will give a dishonorable mention to the 'o3-'o7 Chevy trucks. Wooped with an ugly stick.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

The pos newer Scion that some liberal *** was driving and pacing me in the fast lane on I-10 west out if Columbia for 15 miles last Sunday. My wife and I were coming back from a hunt in Eagle Lake with the buggy in tow going 75 in slow lane while in drizzle. This queer is in the fast lane going exactly my speed for miles and had 50 cars locked up behind him. I had a tractor trailer in front of me so I couldn't loosen him up. Stupid *** would just look straight ahead smirking like he was doing it on purpose.

Anyway, never mind the **** driving and his ****** lib stickers, those are the ugliest and lamest pos cars. The owners reflect them as well unless its a 16 yo girls first car then she'll get a pass.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I just saw one and it reminded me to nominate it here. The boxy looking Ford FLex. I'd be willin' to be that if you scrape the paint off you wound see the word "NABISCO" shinin' up at you.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I always liked the Aztek and the VW Thing (although it isn't an American car).

The Pacer has to be the worst. My aunt had a powder blue one. 

As far as trucks go, the Avalanche is pretty hideous.


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

Thought I'd update the list a little 

Chrysler PT Cruiser Convertible 
Pontiac Aztek 
Ford Mustang II 
Cadillac Cimarron 
Lincoln Versailles 
Mercury Sable 
Chevrolet Avalanche 
Ford Ranchero 
Ford Taurus Sedan


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

The Aztec was hideous.....but the Volkswagen thing was pretty awful lookin too


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

You had it right at the start: AMC Matador looked like a clay model of a car that just melted around its wheels.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> AMC Gremlin


Bingo!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> Pontiac Aztec


X-2 on that


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Funny no one mentioned this one. Must be a bunch of whipper snappers on this forum.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I like the Buick above. AMC has some winners, 1962 Dodge is ugly.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

steve holchak said:


> AMC Gremlin


I had one of them. Yep, pretty ugly.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Not to offend any current owners, but those Nissan Cubes can compete with anything else posted so far!


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Pontiac Aztec hands down.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

ACbob said:


> Not to offend any current owners, but those Nissan Cubes can compete with anything else posted so far!


Yup - I laugh every time I see one of these (but the Aztec still wins):


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Cadillac Cimarron - the car that basically killed Caddy
Chevy Chevette - the Aztec's older sibling
Studebaker Wagonaire - not only hideous, but that roof ALWAYS leaked


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Bottom Finder said:


> Good chance some of you own one of these, for some reason they always rubbed me the wrong way.


 yeah likewise... uhmm too much plastic and can you even get to the tailgate from the side with the high walls?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

kneekap said:


> Funny no one mentioned this one. Must be a bunch of whipper snappers on this forum.


I had a Buick LeSabre Convertabile. Can I say the back seat was better than a living room couch!


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Ford Flex get my vote.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

1962 Dodge is ugly. 
















That car always reminded me of a crab!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

My in-laws had a four door Ford Maverick when we first met.

I was pretty aghast that someone would own a car that awful.


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

Anybody remember the Nash Rambler? My high school girlfriend had one. The best thing was that the seats reclined all the way!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

2015 Nissan JUKE


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> My vote goes to the Yugo and Thing


I bought a brand new Thing in 1974 for $2700........it was a fun car on the beach.....could take the doors off and fold the windshield down....

could drive under the old San Luis Pass Pier


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

bassguitarman said:


> Yup - I laugh every time I see one of these (but the Aztec still wins):


Two things come to mind when I see one.
Looks like something that you could make an aquarium out of.
Or, the one I like better. The comb over. Wrapped rear/side window reminds me of the guy trying to fool us with the comb over, like we can't tell.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

How about "Unsafe at any speed" the Corvair?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Bob Keyes said:


> How about "Unsafe at any speed" the Corvair?


That was my first car. Coupe. I hung a spider from rearview mirror. Always wanted the Monza. That car was air cooled so it used gasoline for the heater. It had instant heat. I thought it was a cool car. I think it was a 1960 model.

Joe


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll go with something a bit more modern and say pontiac aztec (or ***** wreck as i call it)


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

AMC, just pick one.

Not all that ugly , but every time I see a Smart Car stop ,I watch to see if a bunch of clowns climb out. So far it's only one or two. Now if they would make a pickup model...


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

How about the Ford Grenada?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

troutmauler said:


> How about the Ford Grenada?


Yep I'd say so ugly for sure.i rode to school in one .


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Nobody mentioned the Pontiac Fiero?


----------

